# Phoenix Worms



## joshuabradley1 (Feb 21, 2008)

I just picked some of these up and put them in the dish where I normally drop FF's. Everything is cool except that my frogs can't seem to pick them up. Any ideas and how do you dispense your worms if these are used?


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

My Azureus and Powder Blues love 'em. They hover over them until they're gone. No utensils and my hands tied behind my back, if it's good, I'll find a way to eat it 8)


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

personally, imo, i find them a waste of time and money spent. Also on a side note, one of my tincs missed some, and they grew very large. like about 3/4 of an inch and was entirely disgusting to me lol. I had to have my husband remove them. ha ha I can handle the darts, my passion, and the fruit flies and the springtails and isopod cultures but when these grew they were so disgusting i still get squemish thing about them....it was actually funny :lol: how I had a hard time looking at them. I just use ff larvae from now on. atleast they will either crawl out and die or turn into the fly they are supposed to(small) :wink: they are high in calcium i hear though. kristy


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

One of my azureus loved them but the other wouldn't touch them. i just used my fingernail to get them out of that dust they are in. Like Kristy, my frog missed one too and it grew into a long, fat worm. It was kinda gross to me as well.
Candy


----------



## Axl (Dec 9, 2006)

My tincs don't like them and all the worms I've put in my viv are getting bigger and bigger (they eat dead worms, flys...). Maybe for the larger species but not for all them!


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

i'm sure they'll make great scavengers in vivariums. I have had them morph into flies-- very cool.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

ok this is kinda gross but, same happened with some of my tincs, with them missing then finding them all big and gross looking, so i decided to feed one of the large ones to my terribs, which ate it right up but, couple days later i saw this nasty ass thing bulging out of the side of my terrib, and it was very very docile and just hung around for a couple days then one morning i checked where it had been hanging out and there it was and undigested Ph. worm with some fecal mixed in with it, i was thankful it was just the worm making the bulge and not a more serious problem...


----------



## Axl (Dec 9, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

OH GOD!! Poor little frog. I'm glad all went through eventually though.
Candy


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

ha yeah me too i was starting to freak out for a day or so


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

I have found that you can feed the 5-6 mm ones to even thumbnails, my female vent just downed 4 of them, took 2 gulps but she loved them. But my Imi's grabbed it, and spat it back out. 

I think its a personal choice between each frog. Not really only some species.


----------

